# Any mirrors needed?



## NodeBytes (May 18, 2013)

Are there any repos/mirrors that need more mirrors?

I've already setup an Ubuntu releases mirror at mirror.ubuntu.softgit.com

I have a ton of extra bandwidth and disk space that needs to be used.


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

Debian mirror at that location would be good.  Unsure if there already is either mirror there.

What all are you mirroring?  Testing branches also?  Updates?  Releases?


----------



## NodeBytes (May 18, 2013)

So far just stable releases for Ubuntu.

I can do whatever is needed for other mirrors. I can do applications/repos as well.


----------



## Mun (May 18, 2013)

I host a dotdeb, I guess I could do a debian, but there is already a ton anyways.?. Anyways, any small people need some hosting in US?


----------



## NodeBytes (May 18, 2013)

@Mun - How much space does a dotdeb take?

EDIT - Just found it and I'm mirroring it right now.

@buffalooed - Setting up a Debian mirror right now as well.


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

Thanks. PM me the mirror info for Debian @bcalsonmedia.  Will check the repo out.   KC is a little sketchy/back hauled for mirrors.  (Chicago or Dallas).


----------



## NodeBytes (May 18, 2013)

Dotdeb Mirror is up - http://dotdeb.mirror.softgit.com/


----------



## SilverKnightTech (May 19, 2013)

We currently have a mirror online at http://mirrors.silverknighttech.com mirroring CentOS, OpenVZ, and TurkeyLinux.  I will be adding more as needed.

Server is in Las Vegas, NV, on a nice 1000Mbps Line.

Thanks,


----------



## drmike (May 19, 2013)

Glad to see you on here @SilverKnightTech.  Thanks for the mirror.


----------



## NodeBytes (May 19, 2013)

@SilverKnightTech - Which is the most popular/gets the most use?


----------



## ElliotJ (May 19, 2013)

Keep up with new releases, you can always seed ISOs to contribute to the initial surge.

Tails is always looking for a few more web/bittorrent mirrors, especially outside of the EU. When I've been mirroring, it's reached 40MB/sec for hours at a time.

Also, consider running a Tor Relay if you have bandwidth spare.


----------



## SilverKnightTech (May 19, 2013)

@bcarlsonmedia,  I really don't have that answer as in house everything is installed, updated from our mirrors but for some reason we can't seem to get listed as a mirror.  Don't know why, but all in all its still nice to give back, and installs take minutes using an inhouse.  So much nicer.


----------



## NodeBytes (May 19, 2013)

@ElliotJ - Not that I'm agains Tor or anything, I just would rather stay away from it on this particular set of servers. But I just might have another server to mirror off of 

How much bandwidth a month do you usually use for that?


----------



## drmike (May 19, 2013)

ElliotJ said:


> Keep up with new releases, you can always seed ISOs to contribute to the initial surge.
> 
> Tails is always looking for a few more web/bittorrent mirrors, especially outside of the EU. When I've been mirroring, it's reached 40MB/sec for hours at a time.
> 
> Also, consider running a Tor Relay if you have bandwidth spare.


Thanks for Talis    I wasn't aware of this project. Looks promising.  Will help them with a mirror.  Slow downloading now


----------



## ElliotJ (May 20, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> ow much bandwidth a month do you usually use for that?


This was a few months ago when I had a few high-bandwidth servers free, awaiting cancellation.

The particular server I was mirroring Tails on was unmetered, so the extent of bandwidth monitoring for it was minimal; I'd certainly expect about 5TB bandwidth for peak times (new releases)

If you're in it for the long haul, keep up to date with Linux distro releases, sometimes there are new distros starting up without any real distribution network. Get in contact with them, Ubuntu et al. already have enough people mirroring them.


----------



## tallship (May 23, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> I can do whatever is needed for other mirrors. I can do applications/repos as well.


it would be awfully nice and appreciated if you provided this mirror too: http://www.slackware.com/~alien/tools/mirror-slackware-current.sh

Thanks,


----------



## NodeBytes (May 23, 2013)

Added. It'll be up by tomorrow.


----------

